# Bass pro Shops



## matt21191 (Mar 27, 2006)

Did anyone hear that the Bass Pro Shops is Moving from the Cincinnati Mills Mall to Weschester ?? thanks,matt


----------



## robistro (Apr 13, 2007)

news to me. Where/when did you hear the 'rumor?'


----------



## ScottB (Apr 15, 2004)

Biggs in Cincinnati Mills is supposed to close this July. The person that told me about Biggs says BPS may move out in 2009. Cincinnati Mills wants a lot of money for rent in that empty mall. Seems like they should be lowering rates to get more stores not raising them.


----------



## fishinjim (Aug 9, 2006)

when BPS leaves the Mills mall, stick a fork in it, turn it over, it's done = the mall that is. That's the only reason I go there.


----------



## matt21191 (Mar 27, 2006)

Yeah, i heard it from my brother. a friend of his from work told him about it yesterday. i think they are going out in westchester where the new I-75 interchange at cox road is going. its suppossed to open in 2009 i think? i to shop the store alot and they need a bigger one thats for sure. LOL... anyway was just wondering if you guys have heard about it. thanks,matt


----------



## Buffdaddyfish (Sep 14, 2006)

I have heard this same rumor from a few different people and fisherman. It would be closer to me but I don't mind driving to either one, except the fact that gas is so expensive. I wish they would move more out east but they would probably do well in West Chester if in fact this is where they go. I also go to guitar center at cincinnati mills mall so I would hate if they closed up shop or moved away, unless they got a good site location or moved somewhere a little closer.


----------



## a1deerhunter (Feb 26, 2008)

That would be a bad move for me. I would never go that far for the little I do go there.


----------



## madcrappiekids (Mar 11, 2006)

West Chester is a better location for them - only about 12 miles on the interstate from where they are now so it's not bad. I wonder if this is because their lease is up at the Mills - they got the space pretty cheap in an effort to save the mall and it did not really work.


----------



## ranger58 (Mar 1, 2008)

I heard from someone who works there that they are going to open a bigger store over in Lebabon right off I-71 and leave the one they have now. BPS said with how many people that go through Cincy mills store that they would be able to have both. Open in 2009

So who knows i guess until it happens.


----------



## Tennessee (Apr 2, 2008)

I wish they would open one in Dayton


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

If it was going to open on Rt48 in 2009 there I would think signs would already be posted. I was kinda hoping Cabelas would put a store in that area, which would steel traffic coming from Columbus. There are already plans for a Target and Lowes in addition to the Kohl's that opened in October. I'll keep my fingers crossed though, but the stores listed above will be occupying all the easily accessible "prime real estate" off I-71.


----------



## bassattacker (Mar 14, 2007)

West Chester or Lebanon, either way it goes itll be 2-3 years out, regional planning and planning commissioners are all hard nosed down that way especially lebanon, minimum of 2-3 years for planning and dealing with the local governments, the only way we would see something sooner is if the powers that be really wanted it bad and pushed it through rather quickly, west chester would be the ideal location, great highway access, better roads, and west chester is just booming right now with growth, lebanon is really off the beaten path as far as major commercial business, thats why they built ikea in west chester. West Chester is easier to work with too on engineering side of things Lebanon has alot of restrictions when it comes to the design phase. Cincy Mills as well know was dead before BPS was put in and BPS is the only thing holding it together now, if BPS does move out that mall will be toast in months.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

myth

i asked my boss at bps (my weekend job) and he said it was a total myth that has been going in and out for a few years. too bad west chester or lebanon would be closer


----------



## onesmokinduramax (Dec 12, 2007)

Tennessee said:


> I wish they would open one in Dayton



Yeah im with you there! they should open one in beavercreek some where


----------



## CHEFSKIP (Jul 25, 2006)

There are more rumors about BPS then bigfoot, easter bunny and Santa rolled into one! Its a great store for me to run around in. The first time I told my wife "hold my tackle box while I try something on" I knew this was the place for me.

Forest Fair mall has been dying for a Decade BPS leaving would be the final nail in the coffin!


----------



## Tennessee (Apr 2, 2008)

Beavercreek would work, anywhere in Dayton is close enough for me, they would have my buisness, a little better selection than Gander Mtn


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Already a thread on the new store. 

Sent from my EVO 3D via Ohub Campfire


----------

